# Toddler Snatched by Alligator: How Dangerous Are Florida's Reptiles?



## News Bot (Jun 16, 2016)

A Nebraska family staying at a Disney resort in Florida was struck by tragedy yesterday (June 14) when an alligator snatched the family's 2-year-old son and dragged him underwater, news sources reported.

*Published On:* 15-Jun-16 07:23 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

